# Apagar monitor

## klap

Salve povo ^^

Meu monitor apaga quando fica muito tempo sem usar.

Uai isso eh normal? claro!

Mas o meu patrao ele quer que fique queimando tela no kdm, pois eh um servidor... :/

como fazer pra ele nao apagar??? eu ja desabilitei o dpms e continua

ja fui no kde tb e desabilitei o gerenciamento de energia e ainda continua ...

tnx!

----------

## xef

O mais facil aqui parece que é mesmo tentar mudar a ideia do patrão, explicando os motivos porque o ecra se apaga...

Quando à questão em si, n sei como ajudar   :Embarassed: 

----------

## klap

 *xef wrote:*   

> O mais facil aqui parece que é mesmo tentar mudar a ideia do patrão, explicando os motivos porque o ecra se apaga...
> 
> Quando à questão em si, n sei como ajudar  

 

to vendo que vai ser isso mesmo

manu 

eu ja tentei mto ^^

----------

## jbrazio

Desligar o APM e companhia limitada na configuração do kernel.. será que dá ?

----------

## Gotterdammerung

1) "Ctrl + Print Screen"

2) Imprima a imagem em uma impressora HP colorida

3) Cole a imagem no monitor

Pronto! Se seu chefe está dando uma idéia brilhante como essas, nem vai notar a diferença!

----------

## xef

Fizeste-me mandar uma valente gargalhada   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Estou a imaginar quando o homem for fazer login   :Laughing: 

Hum... Ele pra dar uma ideia dessas nunca deve fazer login em linux e não...

Já agora, isso é um servidor não é? Então porque fica com o KDM activo? Devia era ficar com o login da consola  :Wink: 

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *xef wrote:*   

> Devia era ficar com o login da consola 

 

Pensei na mesma coisa.

----------

## klap

 *Scitale wrote:*   

>  *xef wrote:*   Devia era ficar com o login da consola  
> 
> Pensei na mesma coisa.

 

pior que eu tb acho.....

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xef

Bem, é preferivel ficar com o login do KDM que com o login do Microsoft Windows 2003 Server com aquela bela imagem a ensinar como se faz ctrl + alt + del  :Wink: 

----------

## revertex

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  depois da invenção do ssh pensei que servidor fosse aquele tipo de máquina que só tem o cabo de força e de rede plugado  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## To

Bem.... se não percisas do monitor manda-me um MP que eu fico com ele de borla... Btw ele desliga-se pq sempre a mesma imagem a ser mostrada, queima o fósforo de alguns dos pixeis...

Tó

----------

## xef

Bem... Um monitor ligado ao servidor tem sempre uma certa utilidade.

Principalmente se o servidor for a gatway e por acaso acontecer algum problema na rede  :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *xef wrote:*   

> Bem... Um monitor ligado ao servidor tem sempre uma certa utilidade.
> 
> Principalmente se o servidor for a gatway e por acaso acontecer algum problema na rede 

 

Pra isso que servem chaveadores KVM.  :Smile: 

----------

## revertex

 *To wrote:*   

> Bem.... se não percisas do monitor manda-me um MP que eu fico com ele de borla... Btw ele desliga-se pq sempre a mesma imagem a ser mostrada, queima o fósforo de alguns dos pixeis...
> 
> Tó

 

já vi monitor que parecia ter uma marca d'agua, por manter uma imagem estática por tempo prolongado.

não seria mais fácil explicar para o teu chefe que o dano que o monitor vai sofrer é permanente?

se não funcionar a idéia do Scitale é genial.

----------

## To

Meu chefe? Eu sou engenheiro civil pah:) Eu só mando bitaites de informática, não percebo nada disto. Agora mais a sério, a nível de nossas casas, quem tiver mais um monitor para meter na gateway isso é com cada um. Mas no meu caso, não tenho outro monitor, e mesmo que o tivesse ele tinha de ficar no corredor junto da maquina. Estava-se mesmo a ver que alguem durante a noite, a ir à casa de banho, me levava o monitor à frente...

Tó

----------

## xef

Em casa tudo bem, quando há algum problema que seja mesmo preciso um monitor é pegar num e leva-lo.

Estava a falar mais de outro tipo de ambiente, aqui onde estou por exemplo, todos os servidores tem o seu monitor e teclado. No caso de haver um problema que seja urgente receber é muito util ter isso tudo  :Smile: 

----------

## revertex

 *revertex wrote:*   

>  *To wrote:*   Bem.... se não percisas do monitor manda-me um MP que eu fico com ele de borla... Btw ele desliga-se pq sempre a mesma imagem a ser mostrada, queima o fósforo de alguns dos pixeis...
> 
> Tó 
> 
> já vi monitor que parecia ter uma marca d'agua, por manter uma imagem estática por tempo prolongado.
> ...

 

acho que me expressei mal, estava falando do chefe do klap, aquele que quer a tela do kdm sempre ligada,eu estava reforçando a afirmativa do Tó.Last edited by revertex on Wed Sep 15, 2004 6:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## revertex

 :Cool: 

----------

## To

LOL okok, não tinha percebido, por isso é que estranhei  :Wink: 

Tó

----------

## codemaker

Bem... eu pus o meu monitor a não desligar para ficar com o screensaver todo bonito durante o dia todo. Mas não sei isso de cor. Tenho que ver quando voltar para o gentoo, escrever numa folha e voltar para o windos para vir ao forum porque ainda não consigo aceder ao forum da minha instalação gentoo. Mais logo digo qualquer coisa...

----------

## codemaker

Como entretando fiquei sem poder aceder aos forums do gentoo, nunca mais me lembrei nesta thread. Agora já com o problema resolvido cá vai a resposta. Tardia mas pode ser que seja do interesse para alguém.

Para que o monitor não desligue, eu executo estes comandos:

xset -dpms

xset s noblank

xset s off

No entanto não sei se são realmente todos necessários. Ainda não fiz a experiência com cada um deles individualmente. Não tive paciência para isso. Só sei que assim funciona  :Wink: 

Também ainda não sei qual será o melhor local para ter estes comandos. Pensei no .xinitrc ou no .xsession mas acho que da última vez que experimentei, não funcionou. Acabei com os comandos no .bashrc mas é um local péssimo para ter esses comandos. 

Primeiro porque o .bashrc é executado mesmo que não esteja a usar o X. Por exemplo quando faço SSH para a máquina ou quando uso os terminais de texto. Depois porque usar o X, não implica usar o .bashrc. O .bashrc só é lido quando se abre uma shell.

Sugestões para melhores locais?

----------

## fernandotcl

O melhor lugar seria mesmo o .xinitrc.

Alguma coisa como:

```
xset -dpms &

xset s noblank &

xset s off &

exec <WM>
```

----------

## klap

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> O melhor lugar seria mesmo o .xinitrc.
> 
> Alguma coisa como:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

continua desligando  :Razz: 

Dentro do kde ele funfa de boua

mas quando fica soh no kdm...  :Sad: 

vlw ai galera

----------

## codemaker

 *klap wrote:*   

> 
> 
> continua desligando 
> 
> Dentro do kde ele funfa de boua
> ...

 

Pois... isso também me acontece. Mas deve haver outro local melhor ainda para pôr esses comandos de forma a que sejam executados quando o X inicía antes de qualquer utilizador fazer login. Mas isso eu não ponho porque o login screen é uma imagem estática sem qualquer screensaver. Acabaria por queimar o monitor   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## klap

 *codemaker wrote:*   

>  *klap wrote:*   
> 
> continua desligando 
> 
> Dentro do kde ele funfa de boua
> ...

 

mas vc sabe onde eu coloco isso?

----------

## codemaker

 *klap wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mas vc sabe onde eu coloco isso?

 

Não. Mas também gostava de saber...

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> O melhor lugar seria mesmo o .xinitrc.
> 
> Alguma coisa como:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

O .xinitrc só é executado quando começo o X com startx não é? Se assim fôr, isso comigo não funciona. Mas acho que há outro ficheiro que posso utilizar que já vou ver qual é se conseguir.

----------

## Mythos

Mas que cena que não lembra ao   :Twisted Evil:   ...

Qual é o mal do monitor desligar-se ? Só poupa energia e poupa também o monitor ...

Que topico non sense ...

----------

## fernandotcl

 *codemaker wrote:*   

> O .xinitrc só é executado quando começo o X com startx não é?

 

Ou pelo seu DM. Basta selecionar a sessão "custom". E lembre-se que o .xsession ou .xinitrc devem estar com permissões de serem executados.

----------

## codemaker

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> Mas que cena que não lembra ao    ...
> 
> Qual é o mal do monitor desligar-se ? Só poupa energia e poupa também o monitor ...
> 
> Que topico non sense ...

 

O teu post também não ajudou muito...

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ou pelo seu DM. Basta selecionar a sessão "custom". E lembre-se que o .xsession ou .xinitrc devem estar com permissões de serem executados.

 

 :Embarassed:   pois... deviam estar deviam...

----------

## Mythos

 *codemaker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> O teu post também não ajudou muito...
> 
> 

 

Tens razão fui um bocado infeliz ...

Mea Culpa ...

----------

## codemaker

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ou pelo seu DM. Basta selecionar a sessão "custom". E lembre-se que o .xsession ou .xinitrc devem estar com permissões de serem executados.

 

 :Embarassed:   pois... deviam estar deviam...[/quote]

Não funciona na mesma.  :Sad:  Só consigo se usar o startx

----------

## cohn

Coloque isto no XFree86Conf ou xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"  "true"

    Option "StandbyTime"  "0"

    Option "SuspendTime"  "0"

    Option "OffTime"       "0"

EndSection

```

Pode ser que funcione...

----------

## codemaker

 *codemaker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Não funciona na mesma.  Só consigo se usar o startx

 

Acabei de perceber qual era o meu problema. Estou a usar o gdm (apesar de usar kde) e parece que o gdm não lê nem o ficheiro .xsession nem o .xinitrc. Estive a ler os scripts do gdm e vi que o gdm lê o .xprofile. Pus os comandos no .xprofile e já funciona.

----------

## nafre

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Amigo pode olhar se não é o teu monitor que está configurado para desligar após um determindo tempo? Algo como a função sleep dos aparelhos televisores  :Smile: 

----------

## codemaker

 *nafre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Amigo pode olhar se não é o teu monitor que está configurado para desligar após um determindo tempo? Algo como a função sleep dos aparelhos televisores 

 

Essa pergunta é para quem?

----------

## nafre

para o klap o garoto que abriu o topico e esta com o seu monitor desligando. 

 :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

Talvez seja controlado pela BIOS. Geralmente o setup tem como desabilitar isso.

----------

## klap

nossa..

Esse topico vive ainda  :Very Happy: 

Inton,

Mas o objetivo desse topico é que o monitor nao apagasse depois de um tempo no proprio Login manager. Pois dentro do kde eu consigo configura-lo para que ele nao apague.

Pensei que iria ser mais facil, parece ser facil isso. Mas vimos administradores aqui sem saber o que fazer para nao deixar apagar do xdm

eu vou tentar usar o codigo no .xprofile agora e ver se funfa.

Brigado galera  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codemaker

Pouco provavel que funcione no .xprofile. Esse ficheiro funciona apenas quando o utilizador faz login, ou seja, depois do login manager.

----------

## Matheus Villela

Eu não vou testar e é capaz de não funcionar por ser relacionado à bios ou algo diferente, mas eu tentaria ficar criando eventos com o xvkbd, é capaz de ter uma chancezinha de dar certo:

```
while(sleep 200); do xvkbd  -xsendevent -display :0 -text "a"; done
```

Faria isso no vc/2  :Wink: 

Ahh... se fosse em ambiente de trabalho... me certificaria de escrever algo mais sugestivo hehe, se bobear dá até pra fazer algo pra ficar movendo o mouse  :Smile: 

----------

## klap

 *Matheus Villela wrote:*   

> Eu não vou testar e é capaz de não funcionar por ser relacionado à bios ou algo diferente, mas eu tentaria ficar criando eventos com o xvkbd, é capaz de ter uma chancezinha de dar certo:
> 
> ```
> while(sleep 200); do xvkbd  -xsendevent -display :0 -text "a"; done
> ```
> ...

 

Inton

bem bacana essa de mexer o mouse 

você sabe onde eu posso encontrar tutoriais sobre isso?

----------

## nafre

ja testou colocar um protetor de tela http://superdownloads.ubbi.com.br/linux/download/i1201.html este achie interessante tenta

----------

## fernandotcl

 *nafre wrote:*   

> ja testou colocar um protetor de tela http://superdownloads.ubbi.com.br/linux/download/i1201.html este achie interessante tenta

 

Já tentou postar alguma coisa útil?

----------

## nafre

ainda nao pq vc ja?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *nafre wrote:*   

> ainda nao

 

Percebe-se.

----------

